# adult arboreal space saving enclosure



## evilebe (Jun 20, 2013)

with people with larger tarantula collections i see some pretty big tarantulas in some pretty small containers. say i had a mm pokie i wanted to breed  but was running out of room. could he be safely housed in a 7x4x4 amac box? i swair i've seen things along those lines from breeders on youtube.

thanks,
cliff


----------



## Tarantula dude (Jun 20, 2013)

*bigger tank*

Take a tank like 12×8×8cm give it like room about 3-4 times the leg span and hight because they are arboreal and give it a water dish if it doesn't have one. Also what is it I know it's a pokie but what pokie


----------



## evilebe (Jun 20, 2013)

i was just using pokie as an example of a large arboreal. i have eight enclosures now that are about 8" x 8" x 14" but i am looking to the future when i run out of room.


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jun 20, 2013)

I've used jars similar to these.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=97083&catid=604
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=65057&catid=604


----------



## evilebe (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm using the containers in the first picture as arboreal enclosures now but when i run out of them i plan on housing my females in them and probably the 1 gallon cannisters in the second pic for my males. it's just that i think ive seen big tarantulas in small enclosures in big breeders setups.


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 22, 2013)

The Walmart 2-stage ice cooled beverage dispenser is very clear and modular.
It works great for pokies.

Do you have any pics?
I have an old video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTRNtjYsMo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUD_f8YQBlJqAivzlzxwYXGQ


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 22, 2013)

sweetypie said:


> The Walmart 2-stage ice cooled beverage dispenser is very clear and modular.
> It works great for pokies.
> 
> Do you have any pics?
> ...


Do you have a link of where to buy these?


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 24, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> Do you have a link of where to buy these?


Walmart.
$15 bucks.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 25, 2013)

sweetypie said:


> Walmart.
> $15 bucks.


Cool, thanks. I really like the look of it!


----------



## Solucki (Jun 25, 2013)

I use the 1 gallon plastic like pictured above. I also found a same style but round 2 gallon jar that had pretzels in it. Works great. Just dump out pretzels or eat them all.  
I drill a hole near water dish to fit the nozzle of my syringe to fill water without opening lid. Cuts maintenance  time considerablely.


----------



## evilebe (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah, i got the idea when you posted about it last year i guess. i cut small ovals between the sections for my avics and my P. regalis has the whole bottom cut out. doesn't look professional but it works.


----------



## evilebe (Jun 26, 2013)

what im working with right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 26, 2013)

evilebe said:


> what im working with right now.
> 
> View attachment 118218


The beginning of Awesomeness!
The plastic beverage dispenser really looks great in person. That flash did wack out the pic a little bit.
Maranda, left, regalis next, and avics.....
Can't make out the rest.

I'd love to triple stack the container for one more upper section.
I think they do stack like that, ..the small base piece, and now two mid sections (of course the top lid)?

Thanks for the upload.


----------

